

IBM's Watson could get even smarter with Power8 chip - luu
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2047505/ibms-watson-could-get-even-smarter-with-power8-chip.html

======
rbanffy
I know the age of the Unix workstation is long gone, but I'd love to see a
desktop or deskside personal machine with a chip like this.

A server attracts only certain kinds of software development. I'd like to see
what kind of changes, say, Firefox would need to undergo in order to
effectively harness a CPU like this. It would be interesting mostly because
there is a good chance future desktop processors will look more like Power8's
and Xeon Phi's than faster Core i's.

